# 125 gallon stand



## 125aquarist (Apr 14, 2009)

hello to all,
this is my first post here on this forum, and wanted to get peoples input on what i can build. I recently acquired a new 125 gallon Oceanic fish tank. I had the option of also getting the matching stand for it, but i noticed it was kind of whobbling (spelling), and the oak wood was warped where the tank would sit, causing it to not be flush or level on the stand. So i opted to not get the stand and currently have a fish tank sitting on the floor with the hood. I have the lights, hood and will slowly purchase a nice canister filter, heaters, and the works. I want to do this right, and am in no rush. Well back to the original topic. Has anybody here built their own stands (for this size tank) or have recommendations as to where i can get some ideas/plans to make my own stand? I'm quite handy and have tools.....sorry for the loooooooong read..any and all input will be greatly appreciated..(well as long as its on the constructive side of the spectrum)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

this was found somewhere off the internet awhile ago and i saved it, so i cant take credit but it helps.









if the 125 is the 6'' version tank your going to want to make the 2 red beams 2x6s if its the 4 footer you could get away with 2x4s. ofcourse adding a skin will increase its rigidness. 
if you want to see what i did with this design my tank link is here:
http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/onefish2fishs-new-one-round-2-a-20611/

IMO its a great way to build a stand because it gives plenty of room for a sump or a canister + storage. 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

I made this post after I finished mine, http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/my-fish-tank-stand-picks-19367/ maybe give you some ideas. the only thing I would change now is to get rid of the shelf, I dont use it.


----------

